# Mittersheimer Weiher(Frankreich)



## Angleremmy (16. April 2003)

!HALLO!

Weiß jemand vielleicht etwas über die Angelei in Mittersheim??
(das liegt in Frankreich--ca.80km von Saarbrücken entfernt)
Ich habe seit längerem ein neues Schlauchboot(ungefähr 4m lang)
und würde es gerne zum Angeln mißbrauchen!
Ich weiß nur nicht ,ob ich damit einfach so darauf angeln darf
(gültigen Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein natürlich vorrausgesetzt!!)
Andere Boote die darauf fahren haben alle eine Nummer am Rumpf--sind aber auch keine Schlauchboote.
Vielleicht kann mir dazu ja irgendwer etwas schreiben!

Bin aber auch an allen Infos rund um die Angelei in Mittersheim 
interessiert.

Außerdem bin ich dankbar für alle Infos zum Thema Angeln rund um die Saar--raum Saarbrücken !
Auch für Infos über die in dieser Region ansässigen Angelvereine!#h


----------



## genussangler (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mittersheimer Weiher(Frankreich)*

Hi

der Mittagsheimer Weiher, Etange de Stock ( Stockweiher) und der Lac de Gondrexange sind ein Gebiet und gehören zusammen die so im Umkreis von ca 15 km getrennt liegen. Du bezahlst 20 € am Tag und kannst an allen angeln, von Sonnenaufgang bis so 15 min nach Sonnenuntergang,aber man braucht ein Boot um an den guten Plätze zu angeln, man bezahlt so 100 € dann hast du einen bootschein für das ganze Jahr und die Jahresfischerkarte ( auch ohne Angelschein ) kostet auch so 90 €. Erlaubt sind 4 Angeln, 4 Hecht/4 Zander am Tag. Am Stockweiher mit Motor am  Gondrexange Motor verboten. Aber durch den ganzen Angelturismus sind die Weiher nicht mehr so gut. Über den Mittagsheiheimer Weiher kann ich dir nicht so viel sagen.  Der Lac de  Gondrexange hat nicht besonderst guten Fischbesatz. Es gibt gute Plätze mit dem Boot aber für Landangler wird nix gemacht es gibt ein paar Plätze an denn jeden Tag geangelt wird. Ich fahr nicht mehr hin.  :vik:


----------

